# Getting More Reissue Material?



## Circus (Dec 19, 2019)

Are there any known ways to get reissue material or reissue material maps other than from Reissue Rallies? I have two reissue material maps left, but with the winter sports event stuff back, which I love because I played it on my first ever account, I'd love to make all of it. Good thing it's going to be around for 71 or so more days. But my issue is that I won't have enough reissue material to get everything I want. Does anyone know of any ways that don't involve buying it with real money to get it? Essence maps as well, I've got like 14 sporty maps but no natural ones. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

I think they use to give some away in Fishing Tourneys and maybe more free events, but I do not think they have recently? I cannot exactly see all rewards so it is hard to tell.


----------

